# كتاب ال pmbok باللغة العربية الإصدر الخامس ...



## استشاري وليد (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم لكم الاصدار الخامس من كتاب الدليل المعرفي لادارة المشروعات PMBOK Guide باللغة العربية بعد صدوره ..
وهو منقول من الاخ الكريم محمد توفيق Mohamed Tawfik اتمني الافادة للجميع باذن الله ..



رابط التحميل ..


http://www.4shared.com/get/ql1zM-2Aba/pmpbok_5th_arabic.html


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engsamb (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لطرح ومساهمة القيمة
لك تحية وتقدير

نترقب كل جديد تساهم في اثراء علم الادارة


----------



## Do It (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fatmaaly (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يبدو ان هناك مشكلة في الرابط ارجو مراجعته


----------



## demag (3 يناير 2015)

عزيزي 

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (4 يناير 2015)

الرابط به مشكلة


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## استشاري وليد (5 يناير 2015)

اعتذر عن تأخر فى الرد .. هذا رابط اخر للكتاب ... ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالخير 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/KQh0By73ce/arabic_5th.html


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (7 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 يناير 2015)

تم التحميل و شكرا لك

ملحوظة 
صاحب الكتاب مكتوب اسمه في أسفل كل صفحة
لأنه كما تعرف الكتاب ليس مجاني ، بل يأتي مع الاشتراك في عضوية الـ pmi
و لذلك أي كتاب ينزل عن طريق العضوية يطبع اسم صاحب العضوية تلقائيا على ملف البي دي إف


----------



## احمد يوسف محمود (7 يناير 2015)

الف شكر ، وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندسة شاهندة (7 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اذا سمحتم ممكن تمدونى باكواد ادارة المشاريع الهامة 
وشكرا


----------



## استشاري وليد (12 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## amaino (17 يناير 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/get/ql1zM-2Aba/pmpbok_5th_arabic.html نسخة العربية الاصدار الخامس


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (18 يناير 2015)

استشاري وليد قال:


> اعتذر عن تأخر فى الرد .. هذا رابط اخر للكتاب ... ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالخير
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/KQh0By73ce/arabic_5th.html



شكرا على تحديث الرابط 
ونرجو من الإدارة تحديث الرابط في أول المشاركة


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (21 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز 2 (14 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو شامة (8 ديسمبر 2015)

بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد19775 (9 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ma77mad (13 ديسمبر 2015)

:77:


----------



## محمد19775 (21 ديسمبر 2015)

*بارك الله بك *
*لكن الرابط لا يعمل *
*حبذا لو تتكرم بإعادة الرفع على عدة سيرفرات *
*و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## bryar (4 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محدي جوهري (12 يناير 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## zeriab_m (21 فبراير 2016)

مشكور بش مهندس على الهدية


----------



## body55 (16 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## اسامةسمير (25 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sherifmadkor (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (4 مايو 2016)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## pskali (12 مايو 2016)

نشكر لكم هذا الرابط


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

